# Trick shot challenge



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

Here is a little trick shot we like to do. See if you can match it. Post a video and tell us what your shooting with.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Good shooting.

A plug for the Pocket Shot. I finally got to shoot with the developers of it and with the Pocket shot. I was duly impressed with the performance of the pocket shot. They guys that developed it are good guys too.

I will be buying one now. Also there was talk that they are coming out with a little bit longer "rubber pouch". Very interested in that too.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Rayshot said:


> Good shooting.
> 
> A plug for the Pocket Shot. I finally got to shoot with the developers of it and with the Pocket shot. I was duly impressed with the performance of the pocket shot. They guys that developed it are good guys too.
> 
> I will be buying one now. Also there was talk that they are coming out with a little bit longer "rubber pouch". Very interested in that too.


That's high praise coming from you Rayshot. I'm intrigued. I'm off to do some homework. Please keep us up to date with your impressions.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

well that was a cool trick alright....I have to pass on that .. too go for this old man~~OM


----------



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

Rayshot said:


> Good shooting.
> 
> A plug for the Pocket Shot. I finally got to shoot with the developers of it and with the Pocket shot. I was duly impressed with the performance of the pocket shot. They guys that developed it are good guys too.
> 
> I will be buying one now. Also there was talk that they are coming out with a little bit longer "rubber pouch". Very interested in that too.


Thanks Ray. We're pulling for you in this years contest. :target: "Sweep the leg!"


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I can't get to the vid in the link; I don't know wtf is wrong, but I can vouch for the awesomeness of these Pocket Shots...especially if you're an "instinct shooter". I've got one in my glove box, along side my car sling, & that is always going to be the case. I've given them as gifts to friends who never really cared for slingshots (despite my BEST efforts), & its been a game-changer for them. My best friend now asks me to "bring something new" when I stop by, & I know he shoots that thing a lot even when I'm not there because he always wants me to bring a new pouch (or two) too!

Great people & a great product; I think everyone here would enjoy these, they're that cool...


----------



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

Tentacle Toast said:


> I can't get to the vid in the link; I don't know wtf is wrong, but I can vouch for the awesomeness of these Pocket Shots...especially if you're an "instinct shooter". I've got one in my glove box, along side my car sling, & that is always going to be the case. I've given them as gifts to friends who never really cared for slingshots (despite my BEST efforts), & its been a game-changer for them. My best friend now asks me to "bring something new" when I stop by, & I know he shoots that thing a lot even when I'm not there because he always wants me to bring a new pouch (or two) too!
> 
> Great people & a great product; I think everyone here would enjoy these, they're that cool...


Thank you Tentacle. We appreciate it. Got some arrow stuff coming out in the near future I think your gonna like too.


----------

